# mixed horns



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A friend had a clear out of some oddments

he gave ame a selection of cow horn rams horn off cuts includin a small but thick piece of black rams horn

a lot willmake peoples intials and horoscope signs for friends othe pieces i will make into jewelry collars etc


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice gift.

That should keep you busy for a while.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quite a collection of horns. I was thinking of making a joke about being "horny" or something to that effect but I'll leave it go...........


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Treasures!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Quite a collection of horns. I was thinking of making a joke about being "horny" or something to that effect but I'll leave it go...........


it also crossed my mind lol.

hoping to do something different with them


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Kind of looks like the aftermath of a night spent drinking with Vikings.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you wouldn't fancy a drink once you boil them as a matter of fact you wouldn't fancy anything after the smell


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Kind of like the joke in Star Wars about tauntauns where Han Solo says "And I thought they smelled bad on the outside..."


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The effort of a capped handle and collars is worth it just for the finish you can get . gives them that individual touch

its doesn't smell to much if you use a heat gun and its so flexible and easy to work


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great gift cobalt. I know you will make realy good use of them.


----------

